# Plaza Hotel RIP



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Gentlemen,

Finally getting around to the Sunday NYT, I espied an article on the Plaza. Relevant perhaps to some of our discussions on lost sartoria. Also a decent quip on Brooks Bros.
And one on the film Metropolitan. Stillman wrote a wonderful screenplay.

I don't have a link, but worth reading. A bit of nostalgia but worth it, even if it draws
the ire of those who think our shoring up the bulwark of Trad to be all for naught.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*An Update*

The rest of this past thread on the Plaza Hotel has long been lost to cyberspace...but here's an unpdate on the Plaza's new incarnation:

https://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/17/fashion/17plaza.html?_r=1&ref=fashion&oref=slogin


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Horace said:


> I don't have a link, but worth reading.


Oh yes, and here's that link the OP was lacking:

https://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/20/fashion/20plaza.html?scp=1&sq=plaza+hotel+brooks+brothers&st=nyt


----------

